
Reality doesn’t exist until we measure it, quantum experiment confirms - amelius
http://www.sciencealert.com/reality-doesn-t-exist-until-we-measure-it-quantum-experiment-confirms
======
gus_massa
I'll copy my comment in the discussion of the press release, with the obvious
redaction changes:

> The title of the press release is better: "Experiment confirms quantum
> theory weirdness"

> Reality follows the Quantum Mechanics laws, Quantum Mechanics laws re weird,
> ergo this experiment proves that Reality is Weird.

> It doesn't prove that "Reality doesn’t exist until we measure it", only that
> is you are only use to see macroscopic objects, when you see the reality at
> a level where the quantum details are important it looks weird.

